# School Suggestion



## juny3847 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey everyone! 
First off, my apologies if this post is redundant and many thanks for any advice offered. I'm getting ready for a five-week film intensive offered by the International Film Institute at Sarah Lawrence College in July and am super excited. I'm planning on applying to graduate programs (or maybe I should just go for another undergraduate degree?) in film right after the program and I was wondering if anyone has some suggestions. 

I'm pretty nervous because I have NO formal experience in film (my undergraduate degree is in Religion).

Ideally, I want to write and direct what I write. My writing is very visual in that a good dose of the meaning relies on an image itself, rather than dialogue or conflict. My writing also tends to place a big emphasis on the natural world. I write a lot about family, love, death, and the potential for release. My writing is very much connected to my practices of the heart (i.e. spiritual practice, but wanting to avoid much of what may be associated with spiritual practice). I'd like to enter a program that respects the process of writing as a sacred or natural process, rather than a step-by-step creation according to necessary elements of story (not to say one approach is better than the other). I want to learn how to put on screen the very specific images that arise in my mind (on a good day at least) when I sit to write. I don't know if this sounds strange, but I'm hoping to enter an environment which sees creative expression as an unforced process of discovery. I hope these hopes have some relevance in looking for a school! I live in the east coast of the states, and would prefer to stay here (I'm in love with a lady in the region!), but am definitely willing to go anywhere if that is my only option. 

Any suggestions? Thanks a whole lot! 
Arjuna


----------

